
WhatsApp discovers 'targeted' surveillance attack - dustinmoris
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-48262681
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19904581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19904581)

